# How green is your Locale?



## keyman512us (Mar 7, 2007)

I was wondering how everyone would rate their locale (town/city/township/county etc) in regards to the "Green Iniative"??? Everything from recycling to alternative energy and anything in between? I was surprised here. Our local board of health is really on the ball with recycling/composting. I asked the local board of health director about bringing "commercial items" (stump grindings) to the facility... "You're probably one of the few contractors we wouldn't mind bringing waste..." I never found out all the details...apparently composting is handled by an 'agricultural interest' "free of charge to the city". (take note 'gooserider'..lol)
I knew the recycling rate was high (43%):
http://www.gardner-ma.gov/health.html
I thought there were 3 commercial chip fired boilers within a 20 mile radius...there are actually four though(2 schools,a papermill,and a 17MW electrical gen.)
Being a "typical NE factory town"...we have something not so typical anymore...TWO water systems...One for drinking water(high pressure-treated)...One for fire protection (un-treated direct gravity from the res. for drafting) Which visitors often question "That's Dumb...Why a red and yellow hydrant?(often right next to each other)"
Several pallet 'recycling' companies in the area. Interesting recycling business here in town "Electronicycle" which recycles anything electronic...and even some things that aren't.

Here is the most interesting:
The city has quite the PV array...utility sponsored(closed test project from say 1986) an "entire neighborhood" has them on their roofs, the old library(used to),city hall...and get this one: The Local Burger King! Talked to a resident with PV "Yup..we get a check for about $85/mo from the light company"...grrrr wish I did!

(Taking a break from patent reasearch)
Here's a snapshot of the PV array on the backside of city hall...:


----------



## keyman512us (Mar 31, 2007)

Some rather interesting tidbits...some claims have been made that Gardner is the first "PV (solar) connected neighborhood":

http://www.sandia.gov/pv/docs/PDF/Introduction.pdf

Another claim:

http://www.solardesign.com/solar-power3.html

What the local college is working on:

http://www.mwcc.edu/renewable/documents/UKpresentation.pdf


----------



## DriftWood (Mar 31, 2007)

In this township curb side recycling is not offered. There is drop off for #1,#2 plastic, news print, cans, glass. There is curb side yard debris pick up. All trash and leaf burning is baned, permits are needed to burn brush piles. No auto emissions testing required, Ozone action days in the summer. Toxic house hold waste is collected at the county land fill.

10 cent return collected on sale and paid on all beer and pop cans and bottles returned, are keeping empties off our beaches.

The Michigan State DNR is putting a stop to altering wet lands and land around lakes and streams big time. Agriculture run off and cattle watering in the rivers are real problems.

There are bad septic fields the kids in hi school found dumping in many drains. We are separating storm water drains from sewer drains that lead to treatment plants. Millions spent each year on this project, 75% done and millions of gallons of chit still being dumped into the Great Lakes during rain storms, in just this one system. 

In Michigan many, many people are into big gas guzzles, though this is slowly changing.



Natural gas and coal are kings of energy here. Haven't herd of any chip burners, PV, or wind power locally.


----------



## PAJerry (Mar 31, 2007)

No great projects here.  We probably have the lowest per capita number of hybrid cars, solar panels, tankless water heaters, and green building projects in the country.  This area is definitely stuck in the old ways.  Sewer system in Erie is pretty good though because Presque Isle bay is actually clean and clear, though the local beaches were closed many times last year for e.coli contamination.

 A wind power project proposed for a nearby area in W. NY. has met with some stiff opposition there and may not happen.  We do have a new gambling casino here - the old folks don't have to go to NY to lose their grocery and utility money anymore.


----------

